# Been soooo long...



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey all. It's been FOREVER since I have written. Little update. I'm wonderful. Numbers have been perfect for 3 months!!! I'm teaching Zumba classes 4 nights a week. Starting January it will be 8 times a week!!!! My brother is doing well. Last time I posted, we thought his Cystic Fibrosis had the best of him. Well, he is still fighting and doing better. Still needs a double lung transplant, but doing well, nonetheless.

Question for you all. Have you heard of a supplement called Juice Plus? One of my Zumba instructor friends lives by it. I have done some reasearch on it, but the testing was not on anyone with medical issues. I was wondering if anyone knows about it and if it messes with your thyroid meds or how you feel....

Much love to all
Amanda


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Amanda, great to hear such good news from you!

I will pray that a family makes a decision to donate and your brother gets the transplant he needs so badly.

As for the Juice Plus...well, my sister sells it, and is constantly hounding me to buy & take it, especially since my thyroid problems were diagnosed. (I won't say since they started, because I think they started a long time ago...) I take it occasionally. They do seem to tout a lot of research, but I'm just not sure... they're pushing their own product, so of course they'll do/find research that supports it. I don't know whether any of the research was done by a third party, but I'd be interested in seeing it if it was.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Octavia,
I have been doing research myself and what I am reading they have NOT done any studies on people with thyroid disorders. I am just very concerned about taking something I know nothing about. I also have RA, which is another concern. I am currently not on any meds for the RA. It doesn't seem to bother me that much. I rarely have flare ups. Anyway, thanks for your thoughts. I think I'm gonna ask doc about it. He may know a little more.

Thanks for your prayers about the transplant!!!! Much still needs to be done. Please pray he gains 20 more pounds in the next two months!!!! LOL...he's so darn skinny, he would never survive a transplant at his weight right now. His lung function is dropping monthly. He is down to about 13%. Which it has dropped 2% in the last 2 months. Pray it doesn't drop any more!!!

Sincerely,
Amanda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Hey all. It's been FOREVER since I have written. Little update. I'm wonderful. Numbers have been perfect for 3 months!!! I'm teaching Zumba classes 4 nights a week. Starting January it will be 8 times a week!!!! My brother is doing well. Last time I posted, we thought his Cystic Fibrosis had the best of him. Well, he is still fighting and doing better. Still needs a double lung transplant, but doing well, nonetheless.
> 
> Question for you all. Have you heard of a supplement called Juice Plus? One of my Zumba instructor friends lives by it. I have done some reasearch on it, but the testing was not on anyone with medical issues. I was wondering if anyone knows about it and if it messes with your thyroid meds or how you feel....
> 
> ...


Some ingredients could be goiterogens. I would be careful. I always say, "Don't tip the apple cart!" If you are feeling so great and I am so glad you are, don't mess w/success. Stay on course. Your body will thank you for it.

Good to hear from you! I somehow just knew you would reach your personal goals. Glad I am not disappointed.


----------



## ctob (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Tired Mom, so sad to hear how sick your brother is.

I would be afraid to rock the boat and changing what you are doing if you are doing so well. Teaching those Zumba classes requires a lot of energy and fitness and if you are feeling wonderful I feel you you must be just fine. I don't know a thing about it and wouldn't take any supplements without doctor recommendation even if he is not familiar with this.

I think it is common to rave about this or that but I feel safer to follow my doctor's advice than someone's own individual experience. Why change things unless the doctor says you should take it. Glad to see you will be referring the question to him as well.


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks all. I did talk to my doc about it and he said absolutely NOT. So just a heads up to you all if anyone brings it up to you. He said that it was NOT tested in autoimmune diseases and could cause problems with my RA. Since I am doing so well, he suggestged if I wanted extra enery, take vitimans...LOL


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is interesting. My understanding of Juice Plus is that they are basically just concentrated "food" but in a pill form, as opposed to vitamins, that have chemicals and additives. But my knowledge of both is limited, and I don't regularly take either one.

I'm not advocating JP at all...just sharing thoughts. I agree with your doctor and others who say if you are doing well, why rock the boat!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, I thought about this a bit more just now... when my sister bugs me about Juice Plus, she always says "you'll get sick less often..." which in mind translates into "it strengthens your immune system." So, assuming that's true (and that may be a stretch), I don't think you'd want to strengthen an immune system that's already working against you.

My 2 cents.


----------

